# Honda parallel operation question



## matt (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi folks. I have two Honda EU 20i's (they are equivalent to the EU 2000i). 

If I hook them up with a parallel cord (not the kit, just the cord), I understand that I can only draw 2000W from each receptacle since the receptacle is not built for more (I'd need the kit for that). 
My question is: Can I connect two different loads, one on EACH generator (as long as both loads are less than 2000W each)? Or should I put a load on only one generator (which would make the cable a lot less useful)?

So for example can I plug a fridge on one generator and an AC on the other? 

Matt


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

matt said:


> Hi folks. I have two Honda EU 20i's (they are equivalent to the EU 2000i).
> 
> If I hook them up with a parallel cord (not the kit, just the cord), I understand that I can only draw 2000W from each receptacle since the receptacle is not built for more (I'd need the kit for that).
> My question is: Can I connect two different loads, one on EACH generator (as long as both loads are less than 2000W each)? Or should I put a load on only one generator (which would make the cable a lot less useful)?
> ...


Sure. The EU-series generators will simply OVERLOAD if you try and pull too much current from any outlet. This is important to remember, especially for for an AC system, as they tend to pull a significant load during starting, and can easily exceed the capacity of a 2000 watt generator. 

To reset, just shut down and restart the generator.

A modern fridge (less than 10 years old) should be fine; most will not require > 2,000 watts even to start.


----------



## matt (Oct 30, 2013)

So there's no problem in having different loads in each of the generators hooked with the parallel cable.

Thanks, Robert

Matt


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

matt said:


> So there's no problem in having different loads in each of the generators hooked with the parallel cable.
> 
> Thanks, Robert
> 
> Matt


Correct. You can plug any size load into any outlet, but try not to exceed the capacity of the outlet's protector circuit or breaker. The generators will usually not run at the identical speed, even with identical loads. Regular loads like heating elements and A/C motors will just not work if the load is too much, and the generator will just overload and stop making power. Reset and reduce the total load until you find a combination that works for your application(s).


----------



## matt (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks very much Robert.
Matt


----------

